# HONEYCOMB



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

Is it possible for honeybees to draw out comb on empty shallow super frames? Obviously would be time consuming, but wanted to give it a go. Thanks y'all!


----------



## Jarred1982 (Jul 14, 2016)

I am not sure I completely follow what you are asking but if you are talking about frames that have no foundation or starter strip, then they can draw comb out on it it may not be nice and neat as you would like... they can draw comb on the side of a tree wall


----------



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes that's exactly what I'm thinking about completely empty even of a strip. And affirmative they don't need us for help hanging waxed frames in the forest. THANKS again Jarred!


----------



## Jarred1982 (Jul 14, 2016)

They will likely cross comb the frames together. If you have extra bees wax that you could melt down and pour down the gap that would help. Hopefully.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Best to glue a little popsicle stick in the groove in the middle of the frame just like the top-bar guys do it. You should have about 1/8" popsicle sticking out of the groove, any more than 1/8" and comb will be only attached to the popsicle stick. I have been using the popsicle stick as a starter guide to get perfect combs.


----------



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

DO have some blocks of wax. Good idea thanks!


----------



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

1/8 inch popsicle stick will try as well. Thanks y'all!


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jarred1982 said:


> If you have extra bees wax that you could melt down and pour down the gap that would help. Hopefully.


This was my first year trying to make comb honey in cut comb frames instead of ross rounds. I put the thin surpluse wax foundation in the frames with the plastic pins in the end bars and then put the supers on the hive. After a coupe days of warm weather the wax foundation sagged and every bit of the wax was wasted. Out of desperation I ran to a thrift store and found a crock pot to melt some wax in. I took and poured hot wax down the grove of the top bar and figured I did all I could. Turned out really good.


----------



## BRUCE KELLMAN (Jul 6, 2017)

beesohappy, THANKS for the input and GREAT IDEA! Yeah i was told to do the same thing by another beekeeper buddy. Thanks again!


----------

